# CPR needed for DIYMA R12 sub



## zartan (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I found an old R12 sub (probably acquired 8 or 10 years ago) in one of my toy boxes over the weekend, so I thought I would fire it up. At very low volume it sounds fine, but develops a loud buzzing (in time with the bass output) when the volume is increased. The buzzing level also increases with volume. I've looked at the outside of the speaker and nothing is obviously loose or damaged. Could there be junk in the gap that is causing this and if so can I remove the back plate and clean it out. I hate the thought of just dumping this sub. Any thoughts or theories are appreciated. 

Thanks, Zartan.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

They don't really come apart... intentionally at least. Try some high pressure air (not in a can type) and hope for the best.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Contact cleaner also works well to fill the gap with fluid, and blast it out. Exception, ferrous substances! Really hard to get out.

Similar thing happened to my Image Dynamics mids.


----------



## zartan (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you, Mless5 and fourthmeal. -Z


----------

